# Artery PAL - talk about a BB knock-off!



## Huffapuff (9/12/17)

Spotted this while having coffee and a vape this morning.





http://www.arteryvapor.com/project/pal-kit/

It seems these guys have decided to take the BB design and create a super simple version of their own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (9/12/17)

A good thing it has a usb charging port. Because with a 1200mah battery you will do a lot of charging.

Would like to see a few reviews though. Might get interesting with future models.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (9/12/17)

Some really sharp corners there, may be damaging to some pockets. Fixed output and unknown if one has the option of using alternative coils or RTA's like with the BB. Seems there is a trend forming in favour of devices with LED feedback only. Not sure how I feel about that...

Thanks for sharing @Huffapuff.

Regards


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/12/17)

1200? What the hell. Will last me about 30 min

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (9/12/17)

Ag man is very cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------

